# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Universal box مساعدة :  حول بوكس Universalbox

## abbassi17

السلام عليكم .اخواني اود الاستفسار حول هدا  البوكس هل يمكن تفليش السوني اريكسون عليه ام فقط يقوم بفك الشفرة .لانه  وحسب علمي هو الارخص بالنسبة لفك شفرة نوكيا اس ال ثري واريد ان اقتني واحد  .ارجو النصيحة وشكرا جزيلا لكم

----------

